# Feral Pig Assault Party - Jan 12



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

This has been going around the shop at my brother's work up in Ludington.

Open to all, there's a drive hunt being planned for groups of hunters for Saturday January 12. Sounds like they're planning to go to Gratiot SG area to drive feral hogs.

A pre-hunt meeting is scheduled for Thursday Jan 3rd at the Moorland Tavern - East of Muskegon at the corner of Moorland and Apple Av (M46) at 6PM. All details will be presented at that time. The hunting area is roughtly a 2 hour drive due east of Muskegon.

The intent is to drive the hogs like a deer drive. They're looking for groups of hunting teams to partake. This is NOT a contest, just a massive drive effort to hunt and kill hogs.

For safety reasons, they're asking for SHOTGUNS WITH SLUGS ONLY.

In closing this group is providing this warning - "Do not attempt to pet wild pigs with remaining hand!! The first try should have taught you!!"

Interested??? Stop out to the Moorland Tavern and check it out.

tb


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Any contact info. I doubt I would make the drive for the pre-meeting, but would carpool up from here if anybody else is intereste.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I am planning to hit the meeting, but not the hunt - daughter's birthday! I'll see what info I can get then..
tb


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I can't make the meeting, but would love to be in on the hunt.
I'm in that area from Aug - Jan.
If you could PM me the meeting location and specifics.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm, is there a problem with using slugs outside of deer hunting or is that just a night time coyote rule? i started glancing thru the regs but ran outa time,


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/nov06Min_180240_7.pdf
3rd paragraph



> The DNR recommends that only hunters using single
> projectiles (slugs or bullets) harvest these animals.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That is the 1st I have heard of pigs in that area. Is the population growing fast in that area or do they just wanna hit the woods for some ffun?


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

A public hog drive when you have no idea "WHO" your hunting with? :yikes: Never would I personally consider such a thing but hope all goes well.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

weatherby said:


> That is the 1st I have heard of pigs in that area. Is the population growing fast in that area or do they just wanna hit the woods for some ffun?


Read this thread and you will see Gratiot-Saginaw SGA mentioned several times--in fact, the last post (mine) speaks of 4 pigs in the area.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194817

Steve


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Danatodd99 said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/nov06Min_180240_7.pdf
> 3rd paragraph


Ok i read that and I personally have no issue with myself carrying slugs whenever I am in the woods during any season, I didnt think it was legal in small game season, I have now opted for a handgun to keep in bounds.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm glad to see that we have some hunters wanting to get out and try to make a mark on the feral hog population.
However, one thing i'm not sure of, is if on a drive type hunt if you will get within shotgun range.....
Remember, the only animal that rivals the scenting ability of a hog is a bloodhound, and they are a bit smaller target than a deer.... also extrememly fast...

Good luck to all who participate...


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

solohunter said:


> Ok i read that and I personally have no issue with myself carrying slugs whenever I am in the woods during any season, I didnt think it was legal in small game season, I have now opted for a handgun to keep in bounds.


I've seen what hardcast in large bore handguns does to hogs, is that what you use?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I'm glad to see that we have some hunters wanting to get out and try to make a mark on the feral hog population.
> However, one thing i'm not sure of, is if on a drive type hunt if you will get within shotgun range.....
> Remember, the only animal that rivals the scenting ability of a hog is a bloodhound, and they are a bit smaller target than a deer.... also extrememly fast...
> 
> Good luck to all who participate...


Amen to that. I grew up on a farm and hogs are highly destructive and tip my hat to those interested in doing something about it. I'm with you on the ranges....I have my doubts on getting within shotgun range myself...If I don't work, I'd be interested in taking one of my rifles as my 12 gauge was stolen....maybe a mid range one like my 348 or 358 Win? But like another said....I don't know about not knowing others who may be going and their safety habits, but maybe some ground/safety rules can be set beforehand. I can't say if they're scenting ability is comparable to a bloodhounds. It's highly developed I know that, they use them to find truffles. The highest developed sense of smell in the animal world is the bear. It's 7 times better than a bloodhound.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I too thought it was illegal to have shotgun slugs in your possession outside of deer season.

Dan


----------



## 2birdie (Nov 17, 2007)

From what I have read in the main pig thread you might want to call this a 'yot drive. You can legally hunt them with slugs and in order to shoot a hog you must be hunting a animal that is in season. there is no open season on hogs and cannot be targeted. BUT if you happen to run accross some while on a 'yot drive shoot on sight.


"There is not a feral swine "season" or license...so you technically can not just go out "feral swine shooting". It is designed so that the hunter who is already legitimately afield (properly licensed) can shoot a feral swine should one present itself."

Jason Dinsmore
Resource Policy Specialist
Michigan United Conservation Clubs
[email protected]
517/346-6484
www.mucc.org 

I'm not against this hunt whas so ever just pointing out facts that everyone skould be aware of . I have gotteninto the habit of caring slugs with me every time I step out to hunt. KILL'EM ALL way to destruct to our native animals and crops. I would expect to see post from Kristi or Whit1 on this subject.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

From the DNR website:​ 
*Feral Swine Information*​ 
[SIZE=-1]State to hunters: Help eliminate feral swine[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=-1]_Wild swine pose threat to domestic livestock,__[SIZE=-1] environment and individuals[/SIZE]_​


Hunters with a valid hunting license of any type are encouraged to shoot feral swine (free-ranging wild pigs). All prevailing hunting rules/regulations would apply. 

See counties in grey on this map:

Map of Counties that Allow the Shooting of Feral Swine(314KB)

Map of Feral Swine Sightings and Kills in Michigan- 2001 to 2007

In states where feral swine have become established, they have caused crop damage, pose a serious threat to the health and welfare of the domestic swine, endanger humans, impact wildlife populations, and impact the environment by disrupting the ecosystem.

Because state law protects domestic livestock that may be running at large, special precautions are necessary to guard the rights of farmers. The following locations had at least one feral pig reported: Alcona, Alpena, Antrim, Arenac, Baraga, Bay, Branch, Berrien, Cass, Cheboygan, Clinton, Dickenson, Eaton, Emmet, Genesee, Gladwin, Gratiot, Hillsdale, Houghton, Ingham, Ionia, Isabella, Jackson, Kent, Lake, Lapeer, Lenawee, Livingston, Marquette, Mason, Mecosta, Midland, Montcalm, Montmorency, Newaygo, Oakland, Oceana, Ogemaw, Osceola, Oscoda, Otsego, Presque Isle, Roscommon, Saginaw, Sanilac, Shiawassee, St. Clair, Tuscola, Washtenaw, and Wayne counties. County prosecutors are aware that shooting feral swine in these counties is permitted and any potential owners of the feral swine have been contacted and do not claim ownership.

"We will take aggressive enforcement action to protect the health of legally imported swine used in hunting preserves and to eliminate feral swine from the wild in Michigan", said MDA State Veterinarian Steven Halstead. "Our goal is to safeguard the livestock industry as well as the environment from these unwelcome invaders."

"Hunters, as always, have to be certain of their targets before shooting", said Alan Marble, Bureau Chief of the DNR Law Enforcement Division. "Feral swine are unfamiliar targets to most Michigan hunters, and sportspersons need to make sure they are shooting at hogs and not black bear, dogs, or any other animal."

Because feral swine have the potential to carry diseases which may impact the state's domestic swine industry, MDA and DNR have set up a program to test these animals. DNR biologists at field check stations, in counties where feral swine have been sighted, will help hunters gather tissue samples to be submitted to the state diagnostic laboratory for free disease testing.

While there is no indication that these animals are carrying pseudorabies or any other disease, Precautionary testing will be conducted. Feral swine may also transmit diseases such as brucellosis, bovine tuberculosis (TB) and trichinosis to people and other livestock.

A person field-dressing swine, especially in the Northeastern Lower Michigan TB area, should wear gloves. If the lungs, ribcage or internal organs from wild pigs look abnormal (multiple tan or yellow lumps), the meat should not be eaten. The carcass should, however, be removed from the environment and brought to a DNR field office to prevent disease transmission to other animals.

It is highly unlikely a person will contract bovine TB, brucellosis or trichinosis by eating thoroughly cooked meat of feral swine. These pathogens and parasites are very rarely found, as a precaution however, all meats, including that of feral swine, should be thoroughly cooked to an internal temperature of 170.6 degrees F.

State law prohibits the release of any species having the potential to spread serious diseases or parasites, to cause serious physical harm, or to otherwise endanger native wildlife, human life, livestock, domestic animals, or property. Intentional release of swine in Michigan is a felony and may be punishable by not less than $1,000. 

The law also requires domestically raised swine (including Russian and Eurasian Boars), have a physical examination by an accredited veterinarian to determine the health status before and after importation into Michigan. Proper housing, husbandry, and confinement of the animal must also be determined at the time of importation. Therefore, swine not raised in captivity may not be imported and released anywhere in Michigan.

To help eliminate these pests, the DNR encourages hunters to take any legal opportunity to shoot feral swine. They can be unpredictable when and where they show up. Hunters may not easily get a second chance. (Tip) When shooting a pig, aim for the shoulder or slightly ahead of the shoulder. The vital area of a pig is more forward than a deer.
If you see or shoot any feral swine please contact one of the following:

DNR at (517) 336-5030 or email [email protected];
MDA at 1- (800) 292-3939 and press "4" for the Animal Industry Division
USDA Wildlife Services at (517) 336-1928.
[/SIZE]


----------



## 2birdie (Nov 17, 2007)

TB's post on Feral pig thread

I'm sorry Jason and Kristi if the cement block just isn't hitting me correctly in the head....









If today, I'm walking the woods in an allowed pig county, public or private land, with my orange vest and hat on, carrying my 30-06 and looking for pigs, and a CO talks to me and asks what I'm doing and I answer "hunting feral pigs", the CO asks for and I show him my 2007 list of licenses including small game and combo deer, is this legal?

And many thanks for the post and the info!!!!
tb

Yes...and no.

My understanding of the current agreement that allows pigs running at large ("feral swine") to be shot is that they are not meant to be "hunted" but to be shot on a opportunistic basis. It is not our (MUCC's) or the DNR's (at least my understanding of it) intention to create a recreational opportunity here...just an avenue to eventual extermination. That is the fine line we're walking.

How do you encourage the shooting of SRAL (swine running at large) while afield while also not calling it hunting or in effect creating a recreational harvest situation (which has the potential to complicate the problem).

Long story short...yes. Coyote is open and available for harvest (30-06 is an "acceptable" round for that species) and you are out-and-about during daylight hours with an appropriate license (small game).

However, the assertion that you are "hunting" feral swine is a gray area.

Not meaning piss on anyones campfire, all I know about the feral pigs and hunting opp. for them is from the said thread.When and if the opportunity presents its self to me, I will shoot then worry about WHY I was in the woods in the first place( if Questioned? I was hunting 'yots)


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

The correct answer (politically) Is "I am Small game or yote hunting, But would not hesitate to shoot a pig either" small game license in hand your all set, 

from jason; There is not a feral swine "season" or license...so you technically can not just go out "feral swine shooting". It is designed so that the hunter who is already legitimately afield (properly licensed) can shoot a feral swine should one present itself."

I will be intersted in the results of this drive, property planned it should go well, but to borrow an old adage from the dark side, "Its only a good plan untill the first shots fired"


----------



## tonyc662 (Apr 13, 2007)

I stopped a CO yesterday(first time it was that way around)asked him,If i'm hunting hogs in the Gratiot-Saginaw Game area what caliber can i use,his reply was anything i wanted.He said i would get into no trouble having a rifle or slugs in a shot gun.


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

When Hogs Attack. 

Location doesnt surprise me, are they night creatures at all?


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

tonyc662 said:


> I stopped a CO yesterday(first time it was that way around)asked him,If i'm hunting hogs in the Gratiot-Saginaw Game area what caliber can i use,his reply was anything i wanted.He said i would get into no trouble having a rifle or slugs in a shot gun.


 I would hope you mentioned a pig posse showing up in the future 
nice to see they dont want to interfere with assistance.. but then without the hunters who is gonig to take care of the problem,, its good news that he sez no problem with either,


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I spoke with an CO from Ogemaw county awhile back and his response was the same..... I think COs that will give you problems are going to be few and far between.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the DNR on the Saginaw-Gratiot game area about this "hunt". Considering that most of the hog sightings in the area are about 2 miles from their office. That way they can expect it and all involved can have answers to whether or not the C.O. in the area is for or against it. It also seems funny that all these sightings in that area are within a couple of miles of a hunting ranch filled with hogs. I couldn't even count the number of them inside the fences there were so many. Makes you wonder how many get loose considering the fence was originally built for deer not hogs. The little ones look like they could fit through the fence, but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

zimmzala said:


> ... these sightings in that area are within a couple of miles of a hunting ranch filled with hogs.


 
Game ranches are the reason we have feral hogs!!!! :rant:
tb


----------



## uglystick (Dec 18, 2005)

is the hunt still on? I missed it I think it was tonite:help:


----------



## buckmark29 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been to the kawkawlin game area where I believe a ranch lost alot of pigs due to a person cutting a fence. That was last January I found so much sign that it was surprising. Like they say it looked liked a rottotiller went through the area. I Have also asked the DNR out of Bay City and they stated that as long as I was targeting pigs I was okay to carry weapon of choice. I think they really just want to reduce the growing population.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I had family obligations last night and couldn't get to the meeting... Did anyone make it? Can someone provide a report? Thanks.
tb


----------



## 2birdie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been to the kawkawlin game area where I believe a ranch lost alot of pigs due to a person cutting a fence. That was last January I found so much sign that it was surprising. Like they say it looked liked a rottotiller went through the area. I Have also asked the DNR out of Bay City and they stated that as long as I was targeting pigs I was okay to carry weapon of choice. I think they really just want to reduce the growing population

You seem to have gotten more info. from the BC office than I did back in Sept. Made apoint of asking several people in that office the same ???? and none of there ansewers where the same.

I souted a little last fall but didn' t find any sign at all, planning on going back up to the area and taking another look around sometime this month.


----------



## buckmark29 (Aug 8, 2007)

I talked to a Lt. out of the Bay City Post. However he does state you have to carry a small game license to be legal. As thick as the cover is over there I definetly would carry a shotgun and a GPS is a must if you dont know the area that well good luck


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

No response at all, huh?

I suspect the posse got into a crossfire and there is a pile of bodies waiting to be identified and picked up. I'm sure if there was even one survivor, he would have spoken up by now.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

What gives???

Is it a secret, or did the hunt not happen???


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

The hunt was canceled. I heard, (not positive) that the DNR was not fond of the idea of an organized hog hunt and was making it difficult for the organizer.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

We all met up at the parking area off Grant rd. near the Red Oak trail. The plan was to spread out down Red Oak Trail and push the bottom lands towards the small lakes to the east. The idea was the hogs would be blocked by the lakes. Once everyone arrived I took a truck around to the south to the parking area on the lake. Another hunter went to the north east corner of the lake. Our main goal was plug the hole between lakes. 

About 10 minutes into the push one of the guys cameon the radio and said he caught a glimpse of something running south. You could feel the whole scene become much more serious now. The next guy to the south soon reported movement ahead. You could hear the intensity in their voice. Eyes were peeled as the line slowly moved forward. 

Next thing I know a guy is hollering on the radio for someone near a truck to bring it and pick him up on Garfield rd. "NOW" You could tell he was breathing heavy and sounded like he was running. Immediately I unloaded and cased the gun to jump in the truck. I figured he was after a hog and needed some eyes to watch the crossroad.

I slowly drove down Garfield Rd. and found him standing there white as a ghost. He was scaed half to death. I asked him what was the matter but he wouldn't speak, he just hurried up and unloaded his shotgun, put it in a case and stowed it in the back of my truck. He hopped in the seat and collapsed into a slouch of relief. 

What the hell man? He then proceeded to tell my the movement he saw was a cougar which slipped up into a tree and watched him walk right underneath. He said he would have never seen it, but a bunch of birds spooked out of the tree right above him. When he looked up he saw the cat up there staring at him. He slowly walked away for a little while and then ran like hell. 

The rest of the drive was a bust. Once everyone made it to the lake and got filled in, about half the guys wanted to chase cougars, and the rest just ended up going home. Supposedly someone got some pics of tracks on their camera phone. Maybe somebody will post them. 





_all of the above is completely fiction and mainly an effort to bump the thread, as I too am curious of the outcome._


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Root stumbler said:


> The hunt was canceled. I heard, (not positive) that the DNR was not fond of the idea of an organized hog hunt and was making it difficult for the organizer.


 
Can this be confirmed???


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nicely done Nowake:woohoo1:


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

NoWake said:


> He then proceeded to tell my the movement he saw was a cougar which slipped up into a tree and watched him walk right underneath. He said he would have never seen it, but a bunch of birds spooked out of the tree right above him. When he looked up he saw the cat up there staring at him. He slowly walked away for a little while and then ran like hell.
> _all of the above is completely fiction and mainly an effort to bump the thread, as I too am curious of the outcome._


You actually had me going, :yikes:


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Rumor i heard was they wanted to try n use bait,, DNR sez "NO",
the size of the expected party of hunters also required a "use permit" from the DNR. so with hurtles to jump and someone to sign off as a responsible party for this?? hmmm i would guess that the hunt didnt happen from the lack of replys,,


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ninja said:


> Can this be confirmed???



Of course not , everybody is in jail ! :yikes:


----------

